# bug vacuum, anyone?



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm a little bit surprised I haven't read anything about people using bug vacuums to facilitate the handling of their flies. Maybe I'm just a clumsy oaf, or maybe it's my glass jars, but I seldom transfer flies without having a bunch all over my counter. Then there's the issue of dumping flies when the media has become so soupy, that you end up dumping some of that too!

It seems to me that bug vacuums should be a popular thing (especially with gliders), so what gives? Too easy? You guys all like a challenge? Is that it?

So I think I'd like one of these, and this may be stretching, but can anyone recommend one for me?

https://wiki.ezvid.com/best-bug-vacuums


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Fast is smooth, smooth is fast. This is why I like deli cups. You an squeeze the sides and keep everything something in place. I'm sure I'm also not the only one to drop a booming jar or gliders either.

I wouldn't mind a youtube vid of you with the bug vac though.


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a Bugzooka but it's more catching spiders and release them outside. I handle my flies over a sink so that any escapee can easily be taken care of.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuddy (Jun 26, 2017)

I use a pooter. Tap flies out onto the desk and then suck them into the collection cup and add supplement powder. Then just tap the dusted flies into the viv. 

Easy peasy.

In fact it's this exact one:

Large Insect Pooter, With Large Collection Chamber .Great for Bug Hunting | eBay


----------



## comas60634 (Aug 20, 2015)

This is what I use and works well, even for crickets. Strong enough to pick them up, but won't kill them. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Backyard-Safari-Laser-Light-Bug-Vacuum-Watch-Observation-Toy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Once you get the hang of it in a sink it is fast and easy and a little hot water takes care of any escapees. If your having issues with the cultures being runny, then there is probably a variation in the mixture that is at the root of the problem. You shouldn't have to adjust the water added to much to account for variations in the humidity. 

As for pooters, one of the things to consider is that further aerosolization of particles of the flies could be an issue as it is very very common to develop allergies to insects from inhaling particles over time. See for example (free access) 

http://www.jacionline.org/article/0091-6749(86)90331-3/pdf 

Spieksma, F. Th M., et al. "Respiratory allergy to laboratory fruit flies (Drosophila melanogaster)." Journal of allergy and clinical immunology 77.1 (1986): 108-113.

and for the amusing side of using a pooter incorrectly (also free access) 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1532109/pdf/califmed00283-0040.pdf 

Casterline, Donald G. "Nasal myiasis." California medicine 81.1 (1954): 38.

some comments 

Ed


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

serial hobbiest said:


> Maybe I'm just a clumsy oaf, or maybe it's my glass jars, but I seldom transfer flies without having a bunch all over my counter. Then there's the issue of dumping flies when the media has become so soupy, that you end up dumping some of that too!


I don't have either of these issues. I use deli cups, and a funnel...I don't get them everywhere with that method. My cultures don't get too soupy either...perhaps cut back slightly on the water when mixing up new cultures?


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

shop vac, quick and easy


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

JPP said:


> I don't have either of these issues. I use deli cups, and a funnel...I don't get them everywhere with that method. My cultures don't get too soupy either...perhaps cut back slightly on the water when mixing up new cultures?


I've cut back on the water so much that the media won't even flatten out when I bang the jar on the counter. It seems that sometimes I even have to mist a little water in there just to moisten the surface enough to get the flies interested in it.


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

Ed said:


> Once you get the hang of it in a sink it is fast and easy and a little hot water takes care of any escapees. If your having issues with the cultures being runny, then there is probably a variation in the mixture that is at the root of the problem. You shouldn't have to adjust the water added to much to account for variations in the humidity.


No sugar, maybe? (BTW, my latest culture includes 2 tsp of sugar, spirulina, paprika, beet root powder, and a pinch of active bakers yeast). 



> As for pooters, one of the things to consider is that further aerosolization of particles of the flies could be an issue as it is very very common to develop allergies to insects from inhaling particles over time.


Good to know. I wasn't considering pooters, but good to know anyhow. I was thinking more high volume than that to quickly slurp up a hundred flies harmlessly as they try to escape the jar. I think using a pooter to attempt such a thing would make for good comedy, as I hyperventilate, collapse, and walking flies take over my kitchen.



> and for the amusing side of using a pooter incorrectly (also free access)
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1532109/pdf/califmed00283-0040.pdf


Ew.
Poor guy must've had nightmares about that for decades to follow.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

serial hobbiest said:


> No sugar, maybe? (BTW, my latest culture includes 2 tsp of sugar, spirulina, paprika, beet root powder, and a pinch of active bakers yeast).


The primary carotenoid in beets is beta carotene, the purple color is from flavenoids which are antioxidants but don't play any role as carotenoid. The spirulina has beta carotene as well and like the fat soluble vitamins, carotenoids can compete for uptake by displacement (they require fat micells for transport into the circulatory system). 

The sugar would change the water activity of the media, but I don't think that this is the root of the issue. Most homemade medias aren't of a uniform particulate size and this results in errors when measuring the media and this changes the amount of water needed for each batch so it makes it easier to add too much water to start. Then if you consider that the metabolism of carbohydrates produces water, this added to the breakdown of the structure (by the excreted digestive enzymes of the larvae), it results in a too wet culture. 

Otherwise, . 



serial hobbiest said:


> Good to know. I wasn't considering pooters, but good to know anyhow. I was thinking more high volume than that to quickly slurp up a hundred flies harmlessly as they try to escape the jar. I think using a pooter to attempt such a thing would make for good comedy, as I hyperventilate, collapse, and walking flies take over my kitchen.


It isn't uncommon for people to have itchiness of the face or other skin after working with the fly cultures and this is often attributed to the mites but it could be due to the flies or both. There is cross reactivity of the allergens so you can end up allergic to other feeders as well or even potentially shellfish like shrimp. 
Here is an older thread where some people have them http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/47356-allergies.html 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

As an entomologist/acarologist, I find that most of the time people start itching due to extremely mild and temporary cases of delusory parasitosis. It stops when they stop thinking about it. I use an aspirator for my fly cultures, though I often wonder what the microbiota in my lungs is like. Once read a paper by a colleague concerning the micro-arthropod population in his lungs after decades of aspirating insects.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Entomologist210 said:


> As an entomologist/acarologist, I find that most of the time people start itching due to extremely mild and temporary cases of delusory parasitosis. It stops when they stop thinking about it. .


That is what made the first paper interesting is because they were able to document it via tests however, I agree with the delusional parasitosis. I have a friend that if you start talking about snake mites and ticks, he starts to scratch and when he catches himself starts to fuss at me for doing it. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

Entomologist210 said:


> I use an aspirator for my fly cultures, though I often wonder what the microbiota in my lungs is like.



I would be concerned just to have such a concern.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

serial hobbiest said:


> I've cut back on the water so much that the media won't even flatten out when I bang the jar on the counter. It seems that sometimes I even have to mist a little water in there just to moisten the surface enough to get the flies interested in it.


Mine won't flatten out if I bang them on the counter either, intentionally. I make mine the consistency of peanut butter or thick mashed potatoes. The maggots will break it down some as they churn the media, so I don't want it to become too soupy later.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I have started placing a clean sheet of white paper under my dusting cup when I tap out flies. The escapees wander about on it while I close the culture cup. Then, you can pick up the paper, bending it into a "U" and slide the spare flies into the dusting cup. Very few escape. 
I made a pooter a year or so ago, and it sits on a shelf; it was more trouble than it was worth. The paper method is very quick.


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

Ravage said:


> I have started placing a clean sheet of white paper under my dusting cup when I tap out flies. The escapees wander about on it while I close the culture cup. Then, you can pick up the paper, bending it into a "U" and slide the spare flies into the dusting cup. Very few escape.
> I made a pooter a year or so ago, and it sits on a shelf; it was more trouble than it was worth. The paper method is very quick.


Well that's a good idea. I'm transitioning from home-made media in glass jars over to Repashy in deli cups. Hopefully I won't have any more issues with the media becoming all runny, which is the reason I'm interested in sucking them up, as opposed to tapping them out. I'll hold off on the bug vac for now.


----------



## Krobertz (Oct 23, 2017)

I have wanda, I think they have an internal template (similar to a gear) that moves it along a series of circular paths, while constantly moving it around. This results in it covering all the area.


----------

